# What size vinyl cutter?



## TShirtMom (May 4, 2006)

Hi! Could anyone help me....I am looking to purchase my first vinyl cutter to be used with a 15 x 15 heat press for t-shirt transfers. I was looking at the roland stika 12" but was told by a gentleman from Beacon Graphics that the roll of heat transfer vinyl typically come in 15" wide. Is this true or was he just trying to sell me the 15" stika which is a little more expensive? What size should I be buying? Thanks


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

TShirtMom said:


> Hi! Could anyone help me....I am looking to purchase my first vinyl cutter to be used with a 15 x 15 heat press for t-shirt transfers. I was looking at the roland stika 12" but was told by a gentleman from Beacon Graphics that the roll of heat transfer vinyl typically come in 15" wide. Is this true or was he just trying to sell me the 15" stika which is a little more expensive? What size should I be buying? Thanks


You can buy smaller rolls of vinyl. I would at least start with the 15" cutter but for expanded uses a 24" is much better. It all depends on how large of designs you plan on doing today and five years from now. Do you plan on cutting any vinyl graphics, window decals, signage etc in the future is another question to ask yourself.


----------



## TShirtMom (May 4, 2006)

Thank you! You helped me make the decision to buy the bigger cutter. Gonna go order right now


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

TShirtMom said:


> Thank you! You helped me make the decision to buy the bigger cutter. Gonna go order right now


Before you buy it...check with Josh at Imprinables Warehouse{Forum sponser} for a better deal and dont forget about the cutters with the registration optics.

Remember to ask about cutting software as well.


----------



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

Don't buy anything less than the 24". You'll regret it later as you expand.

Check with Josgh at IMprimtables, they had a nice special running on the Roland GX-24. If they are gone, their normal price isn't bad either.

For software, I use Flexi-Sign, which is a bit pricy if you are not making signs as well. You can design in Corel Draw or Illustrator and the software (Cut Studio) that comes with the plotter to cut. Cust Studio also interfaces failry well with Illustrator and Corel.


----------

